# It's so hot....



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

It's so hot in my house over night. Anyone else unable to sleep due to the heat?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

For the last week or so I've been sleeping downstairs on the sofa with the door to the garden wide open.
Far too hot upstairs too sleep


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I can sleep as long as I lie on top of the covers and don't move. We've been getting up at 4:30 so the dogs can get a decent walk I can't take them out later in the day. The heat is leaving me drained.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

30° Here in London today


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

couldnt sleep last night!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> couldnt sleep last night!


I couldn't sleep either nor did my cat.

Buying an air cooler today when I find one in stock on Amazon.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Come up to Scotland and sleep in a caravan/motorhome, much cooler. Very warm up here too but cooler at night especially by the coast or up in the mountains.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive been sleeping in my living room for ages anyways due to my upstairs needing some serious DIY work! It means I already have a bed set up in the coolest room in the house!LOL


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I had to get under the duvet when I went to bed because the breeze coming through my bedroom windows was chilly! I have been lying on top of the duvet under just a sheet until I wake feeling a bit cold and get under the duvet, but last night I was soon under it! The air is warm but my house is fairly exposed so there always seems to be a breeze and if wind gets up it can feel downright cold even in a heatwave! I have to say I do feel the cold much more than the heat.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Even sun worshiping Chilli is finding it too hot to sunbathe and I don't need to keep calling her in now

Didn't sleep very well, much to hot and muggy
I am staying in as much as possible, if I am out for any length of time the hay fever starts to bite


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Today the forecast rain took an unexpected holiday.

_The sun is out 
The sky is blue, 
There's not a cloud 
To spoil the view
But it's raining, raining in my heart._

The heatwave has returned and returned it has with a vengeance. The puddles and pools the torrential rain left behind are all but gone now, and the forest track is as dry and as dusty as it ever was.
The long range weather forecast says, 
_
'Burn baby burrn (Disco inferno)
Burn baby burn (burn those mothers down):Nailbiting
_


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I sleep like a log whether its hot or cold but our upstairs is usually much cooler than down as we have all windows open front and back of the house and a few ceiling fans going, I've started leaving the baby gate to upstairs open during the day so the dogs can go up there to cool down. Do try using an ice pack, I keep an old bag of frozen chips (never to be eaten) in a pillow case in the freezer and sit with my feet on them for 10 mins or just press them on the back of my neck and it really does help to cool me down. Stick back in freezer and use again whenever you feel the need.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm in the loft bedroom of our house... I'm sleeping on top of the covers sans pjs, window open as wide as it goes, fan pointed on me on timer as I'm falling asleep and I've been sleeping surprisingly well. Wake up each morning as the sun rises to close the window and go back to sleep.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Hurray. Ordered an air cooling unit and collecting it in 3 hours.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We were so hot last night none of us got any sleep even Dillon was restless which is unusual, we can only open the bedroom windows on the lock catch so about an inch, as we are in a bungalow and the bedroom is at the front, so it fans on everywhere and it as still to hot to sleep.:Grumpy:Yawn


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

On my way home with an air cooling unit in an Uber car. The store assistant told me they only have two left. There was over 60 when I placed the reservation earlier.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I wish I knew how the tennis players can play 3 or 5 sets on the centre court in this heat

Just one game would kill me I think


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Ahhhh bliss. That's better.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Bisbow said:


> I wish I knew how the tennis players can play 3 or 5 sets on the centre court in this heat
> 
> Just one game would kill me I think


I don't know how any sports person can do any sports in this heat.


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

I've been told I'm miserable because I don't like this weather. I don't mind warm and I love the sunshine, but this heat is oppressive. All I do is sweat and swell - where's the fun in that.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

When I was shopping this morning I decided to buy Dillon some ice lollies, I've just given him one I expected him to quickly bit all ice off the stick, so I was holding the stick really tight, but NO he stood there and very gently and slowly licked the ice off the stick.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Even my news agent is complaining about the heat...…..and he comes from Kenya


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I’ve been keeping all day with fans and a shower before bed, I think trying to stay chilled helps all night. I’ve been to the Lido in Cambridge which is unheated and that really was bloody freezing!!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm worried about a hosepipe ban coming into place. Everything's so dry, and worst of all, if they ban hosepipes how am I supposed to wash the cars?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

FeelTheBern said:


> I'm worried about a hosepipe ban coming into place. Everything's so dry, and worst of all, if they ban hosepipes how am I supposed to wash the cars?


I hope they don't put a ban on using air coolers because my air cooler uses water to cool the room down.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I’ve been saving water for about 4 weeks now. Water from cooking and we have a bucket in the shower. I have used that for pots. I’ve not planted out the veg trugs as I was worried about how I’d water them. Saving water is so important and I’m surprised we haven’t had a hosepipe ban but I’ve yet to use it anyway. If it rains u don’t care whose playing in the World Cup or where I am, I’m going outside to stand in it and cheer!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Come up to Scotland and sleep in a caravan/motorhome, much cooler. Very warm up here too but cooler at night especially by the coast or up in the mountains.


That sounds good . We'll come in convoy and have a PF party . Anyone need a lift ?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon's barking like mad so went to the window to see what he is barking at, there's a woman with two Huskies walking past, Huskies in this heat is the woman mad and she doesn't live that local to us so they are having a good walk. They are the only dogs I've see out since about 9am.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> I've been saving water for about 4 weeks now. Water from cooking and we have a bucket in the shower. I have used that for pots. I've not planted out the veg trugs as I was worried about how I'd water them. Saving water is so important and I'm surprised we haven't had a hosepipe ban but I've yet to use it anyway. If it rains u don't care whose playing in the World Cup or where I am, I'm going outside to stand in it and cheer!


I'll join you in the going outside and cheering in the rain bit.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Registered 37 degrees on my patio earlier. It is a sun trap and that isn't a true representation of the general temperature. Just cooling down enough to sit out there now as the sun has moved round and it's got some shade. My house is solid stone walls with an overhang thingy (don't know how else to describe it) which keeps the afternoon sun from hitting the downstairs windows - keeps it blissfully cool


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Had a fabulous day today. Drove along a very quiet B road to the Cardhu distillery and managed to find a shady spot for the car to leave Isla for a short time, then onto the coast at the Spey estuary where Isla enjoyed the sea.
Had a quick look round Elgin then drove back to the site to find the chippy in place, so fish and chips for tea it is


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Cooking roast chicken and roast potatoes today, but for once I'm cheating with the veg. everything out of tins, I not stopping in the heat of the kitchen preparing them.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Prepared my veg early while it was still reasonably cool

Roast gammon ham, potatoes and veg from the garden, should be nice



Happy Paws said:


> Cooking roast chicken and roast potatoes today, but for once I'm cheating with the veg. everything out of tins, I not stopping in the heat of the kitchen preparing them.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Has any one else gone of eating during this heat
I just do not want to eat, especially hot food, I look at it on the plate and think "no way can I eat that"

I am picking at bits all day, mainly fruit and ice cream


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Bisbow said:


> Has any one else gone of eating during this heat
> I just do not want to eat, especially hot food, I look at it on the plate and think "no way can I eat that"
> 
> I am picking at bits all day, mainly fruit and ice cream


No nothing puts me off my food, If I stopped eating my OH would call the doctor I think  Nice hot curry last night, planning a stir fry and noodles tonight.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I’m living on Raw veg and fruit salad. Those posts about cooking full roasts in this weather astounded me, partly because I couldn’t imagine wanting to eat them but mainly because I couldn’t imagine anyone turning an oven on


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

havoc said:


> I'm living on Raw veg and fruit salad. Those posts about cooking full roasts in this weather astounded me, partly because I couldn't imagine wanting to eat them but mainly because I couldn't imagine anyone turning an oven on


My oven is on everyday sometimes twice whatever the weather. I'm not usually in the kitchen baking away next to it though, kitchen windows and door are open too.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

My oven hasn’t been on for 5 weeks! I have used the hob and the steamer. I completely go off food. Yesterday was salad for lunch and dinner, husband had cheese and beetroot sandwiches for tea, only because he can make those himself!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I spotted some snow on the Cairngorms, not much admittedly and quite a climb to get there, but imagine standing bare foot in some.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its 30 C / 86 F indoors yet I'm still drinking tea !  I cant do without my cuppa .


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Tea??? OH has just made brandy sours so I feel my nutritional needs are being met 
Pimms would have been the healthier option I suppose - all that fruit.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> Its 30 C / 86 F indoors yet I'm still drinking tea !  I cant do without my cuppa .


Me too :Hilarious I have switched to just one cup rather than a pot like I normally do though.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

The temperature gauge registered 33.8 degrees outside today :Wtf that’s the hottest I’ve ever known it down here.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Matrod said:


> The temperature gauge registered 33.8 degrees outside today :Wtf that's the hottest I've ever known it down here.


I think it was 1990 that we reached 100 F (37 C) in Poole, I remember it as I was still nursing and they allowed us to leave off our tights :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

The temperature in my lounge is "Lovely And Cool" with my air cooling unit on. Even my cat is loving the cool temperature. I went out earlier and couldn't stand the heat at all.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

The temperature in my house is 19C. I love air conditioning 

The dogs look at me like I'm crazy when I make them go outside for toilets and walks.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

This is the official temp today - but it's recorded much hotter in direct sun in peoples gardens etc


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I was still nursing and they allowed us to leave off our tights


 I did wonder about that, a sister was complaining about how hot her thick tights were and a pregnant nurse wasn't wearing any but she was the only one. I'm not a weirdo honest i just though it must be a nightmare wearing thick tights.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

It's been 27.5c minimum indoors for the last couple of weeks now, but MUCH hotter outside (the temperature in my car has been reading 32c ) Whilst I do love seeing the sun (I'm half Italian so it's 'in my blood') I've only been out to go to the supermarket and cool off round the chilled counters !!!!!!!! Currently sitting here dressed only in a cotton nightie with the fan on  I'm due for a shift at the rehoming centre where I volunteer this morning - the cats are fine their pens which are air conditioned but the rest of the centre isn't so us poor volunteers are suffering in the heat doing our jobs - until we get to the time when we socialise with the cats in their cool pens


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Its overcast here but muggy and hot!

Last night was awful to get to sleep. The worse night ever. If I so much touched my OH it was like touching a slippery eel with him sweating so much...

Cannot wait to sit in a packed waiting room at the Doctor's which has no air and is super hot and it's a Monday so super long wait as always


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> I did wonder about that, a sister was complaining about how hot her thick tights were and a pregnant nurse wasn't wearing any but she was the only one. I'm not a weirdo honest i just though it must be a nightmare wearing thick tights.


I hoped things had moved on a bit since my days on the wards :Joyful I know a lot of the nurses seem to wear scrubs these days rather than formal dress uniforms. Back when I first started we had to wear a dress with a starched white apron over the top with a belt round that and a ridiculous starched linen hat. Formal black lace up shoes which would have killed your feet if you left your tights off anyway. I don't miss that one bit :Nurse


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Back when I first started we had to wear a dress with a starched white apron over the top with a belt round that and a ridiculous starched linen hat. Formal black lace up shoes which would have killed your feet if you left your tights off anyway. I don't miss that one bit :Nurse


flippin' heck! How long ago did you start!?:Jawdrop When I started (20 yrs ago) the only bit of that left was the silly big belt that alot of people got a huge shiny buckle to go on the front. Nowadays most people go for the trousers and tunic option. I cheated and bought my own trousers so they are nice and comfy for summer!

Thankfully I didnt have work today so was able to get out early enough to take the dogs for a decent walk. Although everywhere does look very sad with dried out yellow grass and dusty, solid ground. We really, really need some rain.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

It's spitting here!!!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

lullabydream said:


> It's spitting here!!!!


That's just showing off


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> flippin' heck! How long ago did you start!?:Jawdrop When I started (20 yrs ago) the only bit of that left was the silly big belt that alot of people got a huge shiny buckle to go on the front. Nowadays most people go for the trousers and tunic option. I cheated and bought my own trousers so they are nice and comfy for summer!
> 
> Thankfully I didnt have work today so was able to get out early enough to take the dogs for a decent walk. Although everywhere does look very sad with dried out yellow grass and dusty, solid ground. We really, really need some rain.


1979 although the starchy apron and big hat lark was at Kings College Hospital and that was from 1981. I must see if I can find a photo.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> It's spitting here!!!!


I'm absolutely gutted, I've just driven down from just north of Whitby to Staffordshire.

Up there, 15 degrees C, very overcast and drizzling.

Down here, horribly hot, muggy and suffocating.

Grrrrrr.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

It didn't last for long the spitting...although am sure most dinnerladies would panic and bring children inside

Hot and muggy once again!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

It so hot and muggy here now, and even worse I've had to close all the windows as they are combining the Rape field over the road and the dust cloud it's kicking up is unbelievable, plus some really scary big fly/hornet thing was buzzing round and seemed to be having a drink from the pond earlier but I quickly made a dash for the house as it was a scary scary thing :Wideyed Well after googling it appears it is a Dark Behemoth Horsefly https://naturenet.net/blogs/2009/06/07/check-out-this-massive-fly/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's just getting hotter, they say it's going to get cooler the next few days then get hotter again by Saturday:Jawdrop:Arghh


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

"DOGS IN CARS" again! - God help us all, when will they learn?!?!? -

a man got into physical fights with 4 relatives, in public; then he was hauled off for medical treatment, & he fought with police AND a security guard at the hospital, & meanwhile, his pregnant dog, left trapped in the car, DIED. // With 4 other adults on scene, how the H*** could no one think to *remove* her, or at the very least, *tell the police, "There's a DOG in our car, please get her out."*

Another case -
TWO dogs left in a car "with the windows cracked" on a *90' F day, in sun - the interior temp of the car was 128' F* when the dogs were removed by police, after passersby reported the trapped dogs were in distress. The 24-YO male owner was later found by the cops & charged with animal cruelty.
The car was parked amid acres of open lot, in full sun, at a discount-outlets shopping plaza.  :Muted
Both Golden Retrievers recovered *without being seen by a vet* - which is frankly dangerous; dogs can die or have organ damage, epileptic seizures, etc, up to 48-hrs after severely overheating. // *"Getting better" shortly after the event is no surety that they are safe or well.*

in 2016, Mass. joined 22 states that had specific laws addressing animals [human or non-] in vehicles, in heat or cold.
in 2017, a New York couple were arrested & charged when their Frenchie died in a hot car.

It just never ends - every year... young children, dogs, even elderly ppl, left in hot cars to suffer. 

- terry

.


----------



## ErsatzNihilist (May 11, 2018)

Happy Paws said:


> It's just getting hotter, they say it's going to get cooler the next few days then get hotter again by Saturday:Jawdrop:Arghh


But it's not looking as though it's going to be as crazy hot as it has been.

Can we just get back to sensible, disappointing British summers please? I prefer to complain about the rain from my dry house than I do the heat.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

ErsatzNihilist said:


> But it's not looking as though it's going to be as crazy hot as it has been.
> 
> Can we just get back to sensible, disappointing British summers please? I prefer to complain about the rain from my dry house than I do the heat.


Yes this, although I would currently dance in the rain if it deigned to pee it down, and I quite like walking anyway in the rain as it's usually deserted.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

In oxford I feel we have a breeze it feels cooler is it over ????


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

A little cooler over night did manage to get some sleep, it's over cast at the moment although the sun is trying to burn through


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Happy Paws said:


> A little cooler over night did manage to get some sleep, it's over cast at the moment although the sun is trying to burn through


It's the same here, a much cooler night, managed to get some much needed sleep.

Lady dog has been a bit off colour last day or so due to the hot weather, have been walking her at 5am everyday as it's cooler then.
We've been having the whole park to ourselves.
She's back to her scatty/ happy self this morning.

Hope the sun stays behind the clouds today, it's much cooler.

Have a super day everyone


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Much cooler today - my dog was a thing on a spring on this morning's walk


----------



## ErsatzNihilist (May 11, 2018)

It’s cooler, but I’ve also managed to contract a summer cold now.

Dammit.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Woke up at 5am to rain pattering on the roof of the motorhome. Five minutes later it had stopped. 
Slightly cooler today and currently cloudy


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Def cooler today, thank goodness. So much nicer to feel a cool breeze, although some rain would be nice too.
Sadly not cool enough for pajamas last night though. Im the kind of person who would shower and bathe fully dressed if I could get away with it so the fact its too hot to sleep in my pjs makes me deeply uncomfortable.....:Shifty


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

A chilly 23 degrees and shock horror we have clouds 

Driven to Pembrokeshire today left the clouds at home, wall to wall blue skies again. The weather where I am here in south pembs seems to skip over us and carry on to Tenby


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

From Sunday
Spot the snow










Heading to the snow










Looks a thoroughly miserable day, but it was actually very warm and quite sunny most of the time. See how dry the landscape is which for Scotland is just amazing


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

stockwellcat. said:


> It's so hot in my house over night. Anyone else unable to sleep due to the heat?


I'm fine as I have my fan on. It's been lovely


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I hoped things had moved on a bit since my days on the wards :Joyful I know a lot of the nurses seem to wear scrubs these days rather than formal dress uniforms. Back when I first started we had to wear a dress with a starched white apron over the top with a belt round that and a ridiculous starched linen hat. Formal black lace up shoes which would have killed your feet if you left your tights off anyway. I don't miss that one bit :Nurse


 No scrubs on the ward though a lot wore trousers and tunic which i understand as the dresses don't seem practical especially if you have to wear tights (i'm working on the principal that pregnant nurses were exempt) no belts or hats though. Last time i was in was 1985 and it was RAF Hospital Ely, I remember there was a sister who was a navy captain and she wore a uniform like yours but with a tiny cape and a huge complex hat, she was lovely but very strict, if she caught you sitting or lying with your legs crossed she wasn't above slapping your ankle, but would quite happily light your cigarette LOL, shocking as it may seem in those days you could smoke in bed in hospital LOL


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

......it's a bit cold today! :Bag :Hilarious


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Taken this afternoon, Tenby south beach looking towards Caldey Island









Tenby south beach









Absolutely glorious.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Brought my sprinkler back from the cottage, lawns here are brown and I'm away next week so not able to water at all. 

Drenched the back, its doing the front now.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> Brought my sprinkler back from the cottage, lawns here are brown and I'm away next week so not able to water at all.
> 
> Drenched the back, its doing the front now.


We are giving all the plant pots one large bottle of water every other night, the lawn will survive without water. Trying to save as much water as we can at the moment.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Much cooler here now 

I’ve been washing all my veg, rinsing off dishes etc into a bowl in the sink & every time it’s full it goes in one of the plant pots. You really realise how much water you use.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Matrod said:


> Much cooler here now
> 
> I've been washing all my veg, rinsing off dishes etc into a bowl in the sink & every time it's full it goes in one of the plant pots. You really realise how much water you use.


Washing up water, unless greasy goes on the plants by the back door, when I change Dillons water any left in his bowl goes the same way.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> We are giving all the plant pots one large bottle of water every other night, the lawn will survive without water. Trying to save as much water as we can at the moment.


@Happy Paws we've got no restrictions on our water here, there has been no hint on the local news or from the water company that we should be careful with how we use it. I understand in some parts of the country they can't treat enough to keep up with demand but we've not had any of that information here.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> @Happy Paws we've got no restrictions on our water here, there has been no hint on the local news or from the water company that we should be careful with how we use it. I understand in some parts of the country they can't treat enough to keep up with demand but we've not had any of that information here.


We haven't here either... but I don't believe in wasting water, most hardy plants and the lawns will be OK they may get a little brown but they will not die. If we do get a water ban later in the year I can say, I did my best not to waste any.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I`m only watering my pots and a couple of young shrubs everything else is mature or will recover when we do get rain. For the first time I am actually able to use all my old changed out aquarium water, generally I am unable to use it because the ground/plants are already in danger of being water logged and there is only so much I can store so I have to throw it away!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

It is ok here... really not bad for July... hardly breaking 30C... sort of 27-29 with a bit of breeze , but now it is coming home...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's been cooler today, so why is it getting hotter now it's nearly bedtime :Arghh


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> It's been cooler today, so why is it getting hotter now it's nearly bedtime :Arghh


I know.
It was lovely and cool earlier.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

It's lovely and cool this morning. Temperatures set to hit 25° later on. A bit cooler than last week I guess.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

+28C here.

And that's in the shade. 

No wind, no breeze. The air is as still as Matisse might have painted it.

There's something seriously wrong with the world. It's running a temperature.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

It has rained a lot and it feels so fresh and smells amazing outside, I'm expecting full on hideous humidity tomorrow as soon as the sun makes an appearance.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> We haven't here either... but I don't believe in wasting water, most hardy plants and the lawns will be OK they may get a little brown but they will not die. If we do get a water ban later in the year I can say, I did my best not to waste any.


Good for you  we are still saving grey water from the shower, and washing up (what doesn't go into a dishwasher) and using all of it on the garden. The lawn will be okay, we've had a bit of dew the past few mornings and it's a bit perkier already.

We should not have to wait for a ban on hosepipes to start being careful. Better to prevent than cure and we all have a responsibility.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> Good for you  we are still saving grey water from the shower, and washing up (what doesn't go into a dishwasher) and using all of it on the garden.


This is exactly what I've been doing for quite some time now. A couple of years at least. But ever since this worrisome heatwave has settled itself in I've gone to the extreme of standing inside a 60 litre bucket whilst showering. :Wacky

Today the temperature has managed to surpass itself..... +33C. :Jawdrop

And we're at the MIL's house.

Her house was built to keep you warm during the long winter months. The quarter light windows, meant to be opened for the short summer and gauzed and louvred to keep the evil flying things out of your property, were badly designed and do little to help ventilate a house with practically zero airflow.
Today the indoor temperature has peaked at +27C and it's stifling.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Still sunny but a bit cooler . Really could do with some rain next week ! Everything is looking brown and wilting.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

It's supposed to rain here tomorrow. If it does, it'll be the first proper rainfall in about six weeks. There were a few drops last week, but not enough to water everything!


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Another lovely hot sunny day - is there no end to this?
Much of the fruit growing in my garden has exceeded my expectations and I am not sure what to do with it all - only so much you can cook/eat/freeze. May have to set up a stall outside the house and sell it.

Be nice to have some rain to freshen things up but it will take quite a lot to start any regrowth in the gardens.

Enjoy it whilst you can - we will be moaning about the cold/dark/wet winter soon enough.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Dave S said:


> Enjoy it whilst you can - we will be moaning about the cold/dark/wet winter soon enough.


Not me! I love cold/dark/wet winters!

Going to be pushing 30C here today I think.
But I dont have work today so Ive just been rushing around finishing any jobs I have to do today this morning so I can flop around the house like a sweaty beached whale when it gets really hot later.:Shy


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I can guarantee you it will rain solidy for a week from a week on Thursday, as I'm going camping...


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Left my window wide open all of last night not knowing it was raining and now my carpet is wet through  Loving the rain though, it smells so nice and fresh outside :Happy


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> I can guarantee you it will rain solidy for a week from a week on Thursday, as I'm going camping...


That will be fun . Which county are you going to ? , I will try to avoid it . 
No rain forecast here this week . It will be seven weeks and no rain !


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> That will be fun . Which county are you going to ? , I will try to avoid it .
> No rain forecast here this week . It will be seven weeks and no rain !


Off to the Royal Bath and Wells showground for a big Christian shindig called New Wine - I'm helping my friend on her stall again.

Last year it rained almost non-stop until the last few days; by the time I'd put up two tents (mine and a friends) I was soaked to the skin despite waterproofs and pouring three inches of water out of my wellies. My Maker got a bit of earbashing about that...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a little cooler today and we could have rain this afternoon then dry for the rest of the week.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> Off to the Royal Bath and Wells showground for a big Christian shindig called New Wine - I'm helping my friend on her stall again.
> 
> Last year it rained almost non-stop until the last few days; by the time I'd put up two tents (mine and a friends) I was soaked to the skin despite waterproofs and pouring three inches of water out of my wellies. My Maker got a bit of earbashing about that...


That sounds exciting ! I really hope it does stay dry for you all .


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> That sounds exciting ! I really hope it does stay dry for you all .


Thank you! 

I took the tent to Chapel yesterday (my garden isn't big enough to put it up in, and I don't trust the cats to resist the temptation!) and sprayed it with waterproofing sealant with the help of friends, so hopefully even if it does rain I'll be a bit drier this year! The tent is a good one, but second hand so it probably needed it, but the year before was mainly dry whereas last year I kept expecting Noah's Ark to hove into view...


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

We are down at our holiday home in Devon having a few jobs done before we exchange contracts on selling it. The gas boiler and fire are being serviced and the heating has been running :Jawdrop It was so hot in here when we arrived last night too as it has been opened up for weeks. Much cooler here today, a good breeze and a shower earlier on. Just waiting for gas man to leave so we can dogs out for a walk then make our way home.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Here in North East England it's been raining today and is a lot cooler generally.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Our world is on fire
And I'm not going to heaven
The temperature outside
Has peaked 37
The heat's so damned fierce
You can burn in an instant
So you don't go outdoors
Unless your skin's more resistant.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Jesthar:

_I can guarantee you that it will rain for a week solid, from a week on Thursday, as I'm going camping_...
_______________________________
.

That's a truly noble sacrifice on yer part, @Jesthar - well-done!
U're going camping just to ensure the area is well-watered, my word, that's impressive.  I thank U, on behalf of all the flora, fauna, & resident humans.

- terry

.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Miserably it's going to get hotter again. We haven't had rain since late May here and I've lost one rose  I am really fed up, I find it so claustrophobic.

Hope the house sale goes well @rottiepointerhouse I bet you'll miss it.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Finally we have rain!

Was laid on the sofa feeling rather grotty and I was thinking can I hear and smell the rain. The dogs are still running in and out like loons so I thought maybe not!

Definitely raining...if I wasn't feeling so rubbish I would go for a wander...although still feels hot!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> We haven't had rain since late May here


me too. I am now so fed up of this constant 'nice' weather!!:Shifty
Weather report say temperature in the high 20Cs all next week too.

On the plus side though we do have a thunderstorm warning for tomorrow....not sure I should be getting excited about the possibility of flash floods however!LOL


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We're now at Suffolk in the static. The grass is very brown and everthing looks dried out. Chatting to the warden I found out that apart from a bit of light drizzle ten days ago, it last rained 17 weeks ago


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

And next week it's getting hotter again.:Arghh


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

We actually have rain here! And it's the nice, gentle, intermittent wiper kind of rain that stands a chance of settling and soaking in rather than running straight off into drains and rivers


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have had a shower earlier it lasted for 5 minutes


----------



## takerbabe (Jul 20, 2012)

If anyone asks why hasn't private landlords or social housing landlords in the UK put air conditioning in their properties to protect their tenants from the heat like the houses/apartments have on the continent and in the US. The likely answer you'll get is 'Because of money, we can't afford to install Air Conditioning units into our properties' So, we poor tenants who haven't got air conditioning have to suffer the heat. You'd think that despite all the rent we pay each week. Our housing associations should be able to afford it. I'd like to know what they do with all our money that we pay in. I understand that most private landlords can't afford to install air conditioning in their properties. Because they are no better off than we are, even though they own the properties. I know you can buy portable units from Amazon, Ebay, and from shops. But with all the rent we pay each week, not many of us have cash to spare to buy one.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

At 4:30am I was awakened by Oscar's urgent barking. As I ventured over to the wood store I could already smell the smoke from distant forest fires in the air.
These fires were started because of the unprecedented hot temperatures we have been experiencing of late.

The crystal waters of the river that flows by the mother in laws house, is warm to the touch. This phenomenon is unusual in itself and will, no doubt, have an inevitable impact on the fish.
It's now 7:00am and the temperature has already risen to +27C.

I wonder how many more years the human race has left on this planet? Centuries or just decades?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Zaros said:


> At 4:30am I was awakened by Oscar's urgent barking. As I ventured over to the wood store I could already smell the smoke from distant forest fires in the air.
> These fires were started because of the unprecedented hot temperatures we have been experiencing of late.
> 
> The crystal waters of the river that flows by the mother in laws house, is warm to the touch. This phenomenon is unusual in itself and will, no doubt, have an inevitable impact on the fish.
> ...


By contrast, here in deepest, darkest Hungary we've had thunderstorms and torrential rain every day for over a week now. Temperatures haven't risen above 25C and at night it's cold enough for me to have put another blanket on the bed! Not being able to get out and work in the veggie garden because of the rain, the weeds have grown knee high and anywhere not covered in them is thick mud!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> By contrast, here in deepest, darkest Hungary we've had thunderstorms and torrential rain every day for over a week now. Temperatures haven't risen above 25C and at night it's cold enough for me to have put another blanket on the bed! Not being able to get out and work in the veggie garden because of the rain, the weeds have grown knee high and anywhere not covered in them is thick mud!


Prolonged heavy rain and thunderstorms have been forecast for later today. Although having just looked at the satellite pictures, those rains arrive early tomorrow morning.
It's odd because the weather people claimed there would be rain and thunder on Wednesday/Thursday and the satellite pictures showed a band of rain sweeping in from the south-east. It never happened. It just didn't rain in any of the areas it was forecast.
Yesterday I drove into the small town, a one way distance of some 58 kilometres, to pick up a few provisions and at this time of the year, the country road that winds its way from the house to that town, is usually populated by herds of reindeer all desperate to escape the nuisance of the squadrons of mosquitoes. I never saw one either way.
The uncommonly hot weather has reduced the mosquito population so that the reindeer don't really have a need to escape insect's torment.

The dogs walk very little because of the heat and I wouldn't want to walk barefoot along the road into the village, their most favoured direction, because the road surface is hot to the touch.

We are praying the rain does come because the MIL's house sits right on the edge of the forest.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Zaros said:


> Prolonged heavy rain and thunderstorms have been forecast for later today. Although having just looked at the satellite pictures, those rains arrive early tomorrow morning.
> It's odd because the weather people claimed there would be rain and thunder on Wednesday/Thursday and the satellite pictures showed a band of rain sweeping in from the south-east. It never happened. It just didn't rain in any of the areas it was forecast.
> Yesterday I drove into the small town, a one way distance of some 58 kilometres, to pick up a few provisions and at this time of the year, the country road that winds its way from the house to that town, is usually populated by herds of reindeer all desperate to escape the nuisance of the squadrons of mosquitoes. I never saw one either way.
> The uncommonly hot weather has reduced the mosquito population so that the reindeer don't really have a need to escape insect's torment.
> ...


I've just been looking at the 10 day weather forecast for the village. Thunderstorms tomorrow, clear Monday, Tuesday followed by five days of rain. That's July done and gone, a month which historically enjoys temperatures in the high 20C's, low 30C's!,

Talking of mosquitos, we normally don't have any but I have noticed this year, when I walk up the garden after the rain, the midges are out in force ...and boy can they give you an itchy bite!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> I've just been looking at the 10 day weather forecast for the village. Thunderstorms tomorrow, clear Monday, Tuesday followed by five days of rain. That's July done and gone, a month which historically enjoys temperatures in the high 20C's, low 30C's!,
> Talking of mosquitos, we normally don't have any but I have noticed this year, when I walk up the garden after the rain, the midges are out in force ...and boy can they give you an itchy bite!


If we walk along the river with the dogs early in the morning, you can see great clouds of midges hanging in the air. Only a bona fide member of the dangerous sports club would dare expose their skin to these little bleeders. 
I thought it was simple enough to swipe them away as you walked by, but no. They stick to you and as punishment for disturbing their aerial dance, burn their way into your flesh. I was tender for hours.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

This should be the biggest story in every country in the world - our amazing planet is on fire, the ice caps are melting - seas warming, acidifying & rising & while ever we burn fossil fuels the climate is going to keep getting hotter & hotter until climate breakdown becomes irreversible & its effects catastrophic . We are witnessing the breakdown of our climate and Trump & brexit have made it all but impossible to tackle. We have the worst possible leaders ( corrupt to the core!) at this critical point in our history. The Trump administration, the tories ( conservative governments everywhere) are in bed with the fossil fuel industry. And the ultra right wingers, with the help of their mates in the media, have led millions of ordinary people to believe that migrants and/or the EU are the greatest threats to our future :/
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...st-week/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.955a478ed7a9

https://thebulletin.org/2018/07/global-heat-wave-an-epic-tv-news-fail/


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Noushka05 said:


> This should be the biggest story in every country in the world - our amazing planet is on fire, the ice caps are melting - seas warming, acidifying & rising & while ever we burn fossil fuels the climate is going to keep getting hotter & hotter until climate breakdown becomes irreversible & its effects catastrophic . We are witnessing the breakdown of our climate and Trump & brexit have made it all but impossible to tackle. We have the worst possible leaders ( corrupt to the core!) at this critical point in our history. The Trump administration, the tories ( conservative governments everywhere) are in bed with the fossil fuel industry. And the ultra right wingers, with the help of their mates in the media, have led millions of ordinary people to believe that migrants and/or the EU are the greatest threats to our future :/
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...st-week/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.955a478ed7a9
> 
> https://thebulletin.org/2018/07/global-heat-wave-an-epic-tv-news-fail/


You know my view of politicians, Noush' Without exception, they are all lunatics hell bent on the rise to power.

They must think they're invincible, but they too will die of starvation, dehydration, suffocate in the poisonous air or simply burn to death along with the rest of us. They might have the resources to prolong their lives temporarily, but who would want to, the longer you survive the more terrible the end will be.

The kettle is boiling and these clowns are blowing on it to keep it cool.

On a more serious note, petrol at the nearby filling station has risen to €174.9 a litre.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

*@Zaros said "On a more serious note, petrol at the nearby filling station has risen to €174.9 a litre"*

Surely that can't be right - £1556.22 for 1 litre of petrol?

According to the Global Petrol Prices Website petrol in Finland is 1.53 Euro which is £1.37

In Hungary petrol is 400.7 forint a litre the highest it's been for years. In sensible money that's £1.10


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> *@Zaros said "On a more serious note, petrol at the nearby filling station has risen to €174.9 a litre"*
> 
> Surely that can't be right - £1556.22 for 1 litre of petrol?
> 
> ...




It's how prices are displayed, chuck.

€1.74 and nine tenths of a cent.

And, for the record, the more remote the place you travel to, the more expensive the price of petrol.

St1 station: €1.61 and nine tenths of a cent

Mobil station directly opposite €1.59 and nine tenths of a cent.

On our return journey home I'll take a few snapshots of the not so competitive fuel prices along the way.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> This should be the biggest story in every country in the world - our amazing planet is on fire, the ice caps are melting - seas warming, acidifying & rising & while ever we burn fossil fuels the climate is going to keep getting hotter & hotter until climate breakdown becomes irreversible & its effects catastrophic .


Sadly the people in charge only care about themselves and never the bigger picture. They seem to forget that the country they are running is actually situated on a planet that they are killing.
Future generations are going to be stuck with a dying planet that their parents and grandparents destroyed.

All of which basically means that its still too ****ing hot! I miss wooly jumpers, electric blankets, hot chocolate, early morning frost and even steaming dog poops!
I will NOT miss this sweaty, oppressive, horrible heat that makes you feel like you are slow roasting in the oven.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

You won't believe it, but it's pouring with rain again! I managed to take the dogs for a walk, and collect some chard and beans from the garden seconds before the heavens opened. And here was I hoping for a leisurely afternoon working in the garden .... 

Ah well!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

it's been sprinkling steadily in Watertown, MA, & temps will peak at 77' F.
Fine by me! 

Tomorrow begins my weird week, when I must be AT WORK at 8-am [rather than in the afternoon / evening] & there will be the advantage of finishing work with some daylight left. 
- terry

.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Very warm here in Suffolk, the saving grace is the sea breeze. Just got back from walking along the beach, stopping at a pub, then back again. Isla spent most of the time in the sea which, according to some swimmers, is nice and warm, and no I’m not going to find out if it’s true. 
No rain forecast here.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> According to the Global Petrol Prices Website petrol in Finland is 1.53 Euro which is £1.37


Enontekiö, the neighbouring municipality fuel prices are presently €1.70 per litre for 95E10 and €1.74 per litre for 98E

Just so that you know I'm not fibbing.

Head south and fuel prices become much cheaper because the traffic population is greater.

https://www.polttoaine.net/index.php?cmd=20kalleinta


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Still no rain here except for a tiny smattering on Friday and no rain forecast for next week . Next week it will be hotter and on Thursday the temp will hit 34c which is 94F .
Feck , this is getting scary .


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

The rain this morning was gentle & steady - it broke off between noon & 1.

There was a brief shower this evening, 20-mins to half an hour, & walking home, the sidewalk was patches of gleaming wet shining with puddles beside the curb, alternating with sections that were dusty-dry... under the shade trees, which were still desperately thirsty.
Nowhere near filled by the morning rain, the canopy drank every drop - anything under the trees was still dry.

- terry

.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

It's hotter than the 7th circle of hell here ! Reading 32 in my car.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I just feel a horrid sweaty mess. Now the humidity has set in it's horrible heat!

Not nice at all in my opinion!


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

It's rather warm here but not as bad as it has been. 26c or so.

I couldn't imagine how hot it's feeling in the South East!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

HarlequinCat said:


> I couldn't imagine how hot it's feeling in the South East!


Very hot..... I feel like Im sat in the oven when I really want to be sat in the fridge!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

29C here is suffolk and that's on the coast. 
We were sat in a pub garden having lunch in the shade and the barman told us it was 32C. Didn't feel too bad in the shade so long as we had a ready supply of cold drinks etc and someone bringing them to us. Finished off lunch with a sorbet, it was delish


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Siskin said:


> 29C here is suffolk and that's on the coast.
> We were sat in a pub garden having lunch in the shade and the barman told us it was 32C. Didn't feel too bad in the shade so long as we had a ready supply of cold drinks etc and someone bringing them to us. Finished off lunch with a sorbet, it was delish


Yum yum ! 
Last week I nearly booked a chalet holiday next to the beach near Cromer , but couldn't face the drive . I'm slightly regretting it now


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It was 25C by 7am here - could not believe the heat of the sun when I walked the dog thinking I'd got out early enough for it to be OK. Needless to say it turned out to be a short walk. Predicted to still be 28C by eight tonight so we're going nowhere this evening.

Could all those who have had any rain since May PLEASE stop showing off


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

It last rained where I am on the 28th of May!! I remember this day because I was having my garden done! And it poured all day!!! So much rain the gardeners had to stop, it was fairly cold that day too!! I Remember nearly putting the heating on! That’s just a distant memory now!! Need rain desperately now to keep the new garden alive, also just put some bowls of water out for the local wildlife who i’m Sure are feeling it too.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Trixie1 said:


> It last rained where I am on the 28th of May!!


That date sounds familiar, I think we're the same.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

havoc said:


> That date sounds familiar, I think we're the same.


It's becoming a problem, I do wonder how the wildlife are coping, heard today that lots of hedgehogs are dying of thirst as the ground too hard for them to dig!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

We have an influx of toads and frogs among our tomato plants. Every bit of spare used water is going into the growbags so they've become a bit of a haven for lovers of damp.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

At least there’re enjoying it


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

LOL different perspectives... 
Your heatwave in England is our cool down in the Southeastern US. It's only 83* Fahrenheit here today and OH and I are sitting outside at 3pm because it feels so lovely and cool! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I’ve been burying food in the damp plant pots for the blackbirds as they are really struggling with the rock hard ground, they’re obviously finding it judging by the amount of soil flung everywhere!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I really wish we'd get some decent rain, this is the view from my back window right now. There's a lot of heathland that way


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

per NHK News, at least 38 ppl in Tokyo alone have died of heatstroke.  . 
Across the country as a whole, at least 2 dozen ppl are believed to have died from the heat.

9 young competitors in a tennis tournament were taken to hospital, & 3 are reportedly in serious condition.
A 77-YO woman was found collapsed outside her home, & was DOA at the hospital.

Japan also set a new heat record - 41.1' C., or 105.98' F.

Ppl are doing all sorts of things to reduce their discomfort, from wetting their clothing to carrying parasols.
Those who can, telecommute - & work from home, vs travel into sweltering cities via crowded transit.

I can only empathize - I carried my own parasol today, a golf-size brolly, in both hot sun & showers.
I was sweating so on my way home, walking 30-mins uphill from the bus-stop, mostly in sun & briefly under scattered trees' shade, that sweat from my forehead ran to my temples, & dripped from the outer corners of my eyes, free-falling like some odd kind of tears. // I was SO GLAD to get back, turn on the AC & the fan, & dress in DRY, cool clothing.
My silk shirt & silk pants need to be washed; the collar of my shirt & the waistband of my pants are damp-thru with sweat.

hope everyone is well-hydrated & taking care - heat is nothing to fool with. 
- terry

.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> LOL different perspectives...
> Your heatwave in England is our cool down in the Southeastern US. It's only 83* Fahrenheit here today and OH and I are sitting outside at 3pm because it feels so lovely and cool! :Hilarious:Hilarious


Lucky you sounds like bliss!


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

It’s changing my bedding every other day that I’m fed up with!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Having my breakfast while I wait for the washing to finish, when it's on the line I'm going to the shops and after that apart from getting the washing back in I'm not going out again.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> It's changing my bedding every other day that I'm fed up with


I know but at least it's dry in five minutes. I put a pair of fairly heavy curtains through the wash the other day - hung them out, went up to wipe down the curtain track and straight back to bring the now dry curtains in and rehang without any need to iron


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

It'd dull and was raining earlier and more rain forecast for this afternoon. I'm wearing a sweater and wondering when summer is going to begin!

And don't despair ,,, according to this article Donny and Terri are going to do somat bout heat!

http://newsthump.com/2018/07/24/uk-...ource=browser&utm_campaign=wordpress&utm_cont


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im doing my best to have any kind of activities (wether thats dog walking, shopping or housework) done by 10.00am, then Im just sat in front of a fan all day! Dogs are going to be missing a few days exercise whilst Im at work as its too hot when I get in, even then it might just be a quick potter on a long line in the park oppisite me.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I could have killed Dillon this morning, he barked just before 6 I told him to go back to sleep but he just stoop there, so I said do you want a wee and he dashed off to the door. I got up opened the door went to get my shoes, went to the loo and then went out to see what he was doing, and there he was settled down on the slabs asleep.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> I could have killed Dillon this morning, he barked just before 6 I told him to go back to sleep but he just stoop there, so I said do you want a wee and he dashed off to the door. I got up opened the door went to get my shoes, went to the loo and then went out to see what he was doing, and there he was settled down on the slabs asleep.


Sounds as though he has been talking to Chilli
I had the same experience
They have us right were they want us, don't they


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I could have killed Dillon this morning, he barked just before 6 I told him to go back to sleep but he just stoop there, so I said do you want a wee and he dashed off to the door. I got up opened the door went to get my shoes, went to the loo and then went out to see what he was doing, and there he was settled down on the slabs asleep.


I have a friend who has spent some nights camped in her horse's field to escape the heat in her flat


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Sounds as though he has been talking to Chilli
> I had the same experience
> *They have us right were they want us, don't the*y




I sometimes wonder who's training who.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I sometimes wonder who's training who.


With cats, that's not even a debate...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Jesthar said:


> With cats, that's not even a debate...


bah! cats...draped over fences and pathways, solar powered furry noodles, basking in the sunshine and having a wonderful time in this weather.
Cats are idiots....:Shifty
:Hilarious

(yes, I have almost stepped on several cats recently coz they have apparently melted onto pavements and pathways!):Wideyed


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Unles


Happy Paws said:


> I could have killed Dillon this morning, he barked just before 6 I told him to go back to sleep but he just stoop there, so I said do you want a wee and he dashed off to the door. I got up opened the door went to get my shoes, went to the loo and then went out to see what he was doing, and there he was settled down on the slabs asleep.


That's Georgina's favourite trick!

I don't mind being woken any time after dawn because I just leave the door open and go back to bed. It's when she decides she must sleep outside at 1 am, I object to,because no way am I sleeping with the front door wide open at that hour! It means I either have to sit and wait until she decides she'd rather sleep on her comfy bed, or go outside and bring her in, which when you've got a very large garden and a cloth eared Pei is easier said the done in the dark!

I usually opt to do some late night TV viewing!

Some videos of the yesterday's storms over the Budapest region - just to make you jealous! Excuse the peculiar translation - Google no speaki gud Hungerlish!

http://www.boon.hu/fokent-a-fovarosban-es-pest-megyeben-okozott-karokat-a-vihar/3930204


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Trixie1 said:


> It's becoming a problem, I do wonder how the wildlife are coping, heard today that lots of hedgehogs are dying of thirst as the ground too hard for them to dig!


We had one snuffling about in our garden last night, and I immediately got it a saucer of water........


----------



## takerbabe (Jul 20, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> It's rather warm here but not as bad as it has been. 26c or so.
> 
> I couldn't imagine how hot it's feeling in the South East!


It's extremely hot here in Hampshire.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

33 in the shade in Surrey. Now got to drive round the M25.......


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

the thunderstorms that passed thru Mass. last night caused serious damage in some places - trees down, power outages, roofs ripped off. They suspect some of the damage was a weak tornado, but others were due to microbursts, which have become frighteningly common. // Locally, ours were mild, & i slept thru most of it, only hearing rumbles & crashes, now & then.

It was drizzling when i left for work, & at 6:30-AM, not horribly hot - warm & breezy. // Got off at 11-AM - There are whopping cumulonimbus clouds / thunderheads all around, & mares' tails in the upper atmosphere. It's uncomfortably sticky, but under 85' F, so far today.

The* wildfires in Western states* are horrible, & *39 million ppl on the East Coast are under flood warnings*.
Yesterday, Death Valley reached an ambient temp of 123' F; many western cities are seeing 110' F. // So glad i'm *not* there.  .

- terry

.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its 35c here at west london .  Really feeling it too.
That's 95F . Not as hot as the nineties where I believe it reached 100f here .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> 33 in the shade in Surrey. Now got to drive round the M25.......


 The M25  <shudder>


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

82' F here, but 78% humidity. Blecch. // Tomorrow 88' F. Pfui.

.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

We keep getting thunder and have had a bit of rain but I am sure it's making the temperature rise...what has happened to the phrase we need a good storm when it's hot to lower the blooming temperature and rebalance everything!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Still no sign of rain


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

22 degrees here send me your heat !


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

Attribution study per the current N Europe heatwave -
https://www.worldweatherattribution.org/analyses/attribution-of-the-2018-heat-in-northern-europe/

Per the data, the likelihood of heatwaves of this intensity across N Europe were _"more than doubled"_ by human activities - past & present.
The risk of a repeat also varies by location - similar heatwaves are likely to *RECUR,* for now, approx every 10-years in S Scandinavia & Ireland, vs every 5-years in the Netherlands / Holland. // Of course, as atmospheric greenhouse-gases continue to rise, those periods between heatwaves will shrink.

Mainstream media are finally admitting that this heatwave does have human fingerprints all over it -
http://www.climatechangenews.com/2018/07/26/uk-media-changed-tune-climate-change/

THere's a 20% chance of setting an all-time record high temp today [ Friday], before that stalled high finally MOVES, & temps go down.
*LINK*: Met Office forecast

.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

We're all gonna die! :Nailbiting

And it's all the fault of the Americans because they've been playing about with their bleedin' haarp.:Angelic


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> You know my view of politicians, Noush' Without exception, they are all lunatics hell bent on the rise to power.
> 
> They must think they're invincible, but they too will die of starvation, dehydration, suffocate in the poisonous air or simply burn to death along with the rest of us. They might have the resources to prolong their lives temporarily, but who would want to, the longer you survive the more terrible the end will be.
> 
> ...


I sure do But hard as it is to believe there are some politicians who have never compromised their principles (polar opposite of the many who never had any principles to compromise in the first place)!

If I were a politician, I could NEVER be bought. Like this one >>>

*Caroline Lucas*‏Verified account @CarolineLucas Jul 24
Caroline Lucas Retweeted Friends of the Earth

_Disgraceful that the Govt has quietly signed off fracking on a busy last day before recess. They've ignored local people, overruled local councillors and torn up our commitments to tackle climate change.

This isn't over: we will keep fighting for clean, safe, renewable energy. _



catz4m8z said:


> Sadly the people in charge only care about themselves and never the bigger picture. They seem to forget that the country they are running is actually situated on a planet that they are killing.
> Future generations are going to be stuck with a dying planet that their parents and grandparents destroyed.
> 
> All of which basically means that its still too ****ing hot! I miss wooly jumpers, electric blankets, hot chocolate, early morning frost and even steaming dog poops!
> I will NOT miss this sweaty, oppressive, horrible heat that makes you feel like you are slow roasting in the oven.


Its their neoliberal ideology of profit before people or the planet. The only hope we have is for the masses to stand up & say enough is enough. We don't have much time left though. This is just with 1 degree of global warming, we know we must keep below 1.5 but our leaders are letting us down. BIG TIME.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> I sure do But hard as it is to believe there are some politicians who have never compromised their principles (polar opposite of the many who never had any principles to compromise in the first place)!
> 
> If I were a politician, I could NEVER be bought. Like this one >>>
> 
> ...


I've always thought, if less people were busy consuming, more people might actually take notice of what's going on about them. They might then get out there alongside of those protesting and demonstrating against the corrupt government and take their country back from these criminals, instead of letting these criminals fool them into believing their country was in the hands of crooks abroad.


----------

